# DNS mit hidden primary



## Bimon (16. Feb. 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir versucht ein bischen was zum DNS und ins besondere zum einrichten eines Hidden Primary anzulesen. Es wäre schön, wenn ihr mir sagt, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe bzw. was falsch ist.

Ich habe einen Server mit ISPConfig3 mit MyDNS. Dieser soll als Hidden Primary dienen und nur den Slaves die Daten zur Verfügung stellen, nicht aber jedem der fragt , das sollen nur die Slaves.
Auf die Slaves habe ich nur sehr eingeschränkten Zugriff, da mir diese "kostenlos" mit einem Domain-Robot zur Verfügung stehen. Ich denke daher, dass das Verteilen per Zone-Transfer (AXFR) geschehen muss.

Nach dieser (http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/running_a_hidden_primary.html) Anleitung müssen alle Nameserver, die öffentlich abgefragt werden sollen, als NS-Record angegeben sein. Der Primary muss immer im SOA stehen. Damit dieser zum Hidden Primary wird, darf dieser nur keinen NS-Record erhalten. Ist dieser doch vorhanden, verteilt der Primary an die Öffentlichkeit und an die Slaves; wenn nicht vorhanden, nur an die Slaves.

Ist dem so, könnte ich ja zur Sicherheit in der mydns.conf das listen auf die IPs der Slaves setzen (Funktionieren auch Namen wie ns1.example.com?).


Ist dem ebenfalls so, sollten die Slaves bei jeder Änderung die neuen Daten vom Primary anfordern. Die Slaves werden dazu per Notify informiert. Sollte irgend ein anderes Gerät (außer den in listen eingetragenen Slaves) versuchen, informationen direkt vom Primary abzurufen, wird dieses keinen Erfolg haben, da MyDNS die Verbindung verweigert.

Letzte Frage: Hat das irgendwelche Nachteile (z.B. Geschwindigkeitsverlust, da der Primary immer zuerst angefragt wird o.Ä.)?


Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bimon


----------



## Quest (17. Feb. 2010)

@Till:
Müsste das funktionieren wenn er die DNS Zone ähnlich einrichtet wie ich es hier beschrieben habe: http://howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=2766
und für die Denic nur die NS seines Hosters einträgt und den NS Eintrag seines eigenen Servers aus den Records des Zonefile raus lässt?
Den Eintrag NS Eintrag in der Zone selbst müsste er dann auch auf den 1. NS des Hosters setzen, oder?


----------



## Till (17. Feb. 2010)

Keine Ahnung, habe noch nie so ein setup benötigt. ggf. einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bimon (17. Feb. 2010)

Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob entsprechende Anfragen an meinen Server gehen?

Wenn die Verbindung von meinem Server verweigert wird, wird ja vermutlich auf einen Slave zurückgegriffen und die Daten sind da. Nur wie kann ich nun herausfinden, ob die Daten letztendlich vom Slave oder von meinem Server kamen?

Und: Muss ich bei xfer IP-Adressen angeben, oder funktionieren auch Domainnamen?


----------

